# Current Situation of telecom industry of Australia



## owais (Jul 23, 2010)

G'Day, I am new to this forum and i would like to know about the current situation of telecom sector in Australia . Actually, I am applying for the masters in Telecommunication (Wireless) in Australia and i am very keen to know about the current situation of Australian Telecom sector. Some Peoples suggested me to choose other subject for masters cause they think the situation of telecom in Australia is not good its very hard to get job in telecom sector. Can any one please guide me about this ? Any telecom professional who is working in telecom industry of Australia please tell me the real scenario and the ground realities .... I will be very thankful if anyone can help me


----------

